# Two week wait symptoms that ended in a bfp



## JamieLoves

Wanted to know symptoms that resulted in pregnancy,care to share? :bfp:


----------



## Jozilyn

JamieLoves said:


> Wanted to know symptoms that resulted in pregnancy,care to share? :bfp:

So happy for you! I can't wait til I get mine! Best wishes for you and the baby!


----------



## JamieLoves

Jozilyn said:


> JamieLoves said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to know symptoms that resulted in pregnancy,care to share? :bfp:
> 
> So happy for you! I can't wait til I get mine! Best wishes for you and the baby!Click to expand...




I'm not pregnant lol I wish I was,I was just asking if anyone who got pregnant would share their early symptoms


----------



## NMichMomma

Going off my last pregnancy, JUST LIKE PMS!! Seriously!:witch:! Cramps, extreme moodswings, I was thirsty a lot, I had a heavy feeling in my lower gut -but that is very normal with pms too! I was emotional at times other times I felt Awesome!

Since my first pregnancy I am very intune with my body. Early pregnancy symptoms AND PMS go hand in hand. I have thought on a few occasions that I was pg and AF showed up anyways!:sad2: So I wait patiently until she is supposed to show(and then some as I am PCOS and my cycles are LONNG!) before I even consider taking a hpt test. Sad, but true. :nope:

Good Luck. I hope others answer. Everyone is different. I will say that most women on here are hypersensitive to what their bodies are going through, more so then when not TTC. We will over analyze every symptom, twinge, speck of blood etc. Just is through my observations KWIM? Good Luck!!!


----------



## TxGreen

I didn't really have that many symptoms. Just some cramping and I was really thirsty. I agree with the PP that we tend to over analyze every symptom. I saw more "symptoms" when I wasn't pregnant. I think that most symptoms don't occur until you are around 6-7 weeks pregnant, at least this is what I have read many other places.


----------



## kammy23

thats the problem im having at the min . seems to be pms and pregnancy symptoms are so alike, and im on clomid so everything is more intense n feels diff to every other pms signs iv had before. but 5 days til i can test i have to try n ignore my body becos its hard not to get attached to every little symptom xxxxx :dust:


----------



## Preciousone

Hi all I'm curious too about symptoms I'm not SS again as last month I convinced myself I was pregnant !! I read on a thread a woman burped more than usual and said she thinks It could be a sign !! Come on ?? Please get realistic and stop testing at 2dpo !! It's frustrating but we are all on the same boat hold off until at least 11dpo I think if not later ! You are purely torturing yourselves ! Fx to you all and GL x


----------



## JamieLoves

I agree with you ladies,and we all are guilty of over analyzing,after talking to my sister who is a mother of two,she told me she didn't know she was pregnant and she wasn't trying.Even though it's not bad to hear some symptoms to keep our curiosity.


----------



## JamieLoves

Maybe I'm over analyzing but I have a stomach ache and killer gas.


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi, I just this evening posted a thread about my symptoms this month that led to my bfp:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/996917-thought-id-share-symptoms-led-bfp.html


----------



## JamieLoves

New2Bumps said:


> Hi, I just this evening posted a thread about my symptoms this month that led to my bfp:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/996917-thought-id-share-symptoms-led-bfp.html

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jozilyn

[QUMyOTE=JamieLoves;17774147]


Jozilyn said:


> JamieLoves said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to know symptoms that resulted in pregnancy,care to share? :bfp:
> 
> So happy for you! I can't wait til I get mine! Best wishes for you and the baby!Click to expand...




I'm not pregnant lol I wish I was,I was just asking if anyone who got pregnant would share their early symptoms[/QUOTE]

My symptoms were firstly sleep deprivation then I sleeped for 10+ hours and still felt tired. Then were heart burn...or so I thought. I had to sleep with pillows under my back to not throw up. But with the pillows I was fine ( thanks gravity). And lastly was the beast pain.out came at the end of my 2 wk wait. But it came on like a ton of bricks. They were so tender and felt so heavy. They were most sore on the lateral side.


----------



## Jozilyn

Jozilyn said:


> [QUMyOTE=JamieLoves;17774147]
> 
> 
> Jozilyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamieLoves said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to know symptoms that resulted in pregnancy,care to share? :bfp:
> 
> So happy for you! I can't wait til I get mine! Best wishes for you and the baby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant lol I wish I was,I was just asking if anyone who got pregnant would share their early symptomsClick to expand...

My symptoms were firstly sleep deprivation then I sleeped for 10+ hours and still felt tired. Then were heart burn...or so I thought. I had to sleep with pillows under my back to not throw up. But with the pillows I was fine ( thanks gravity). And lastly was the beast pain.out came at the end of my 2 wk wait. But it came on like a ton of bricks. They were so tender and felt so heavy. They were most sore on the lateral side.[/QUOTE]

P.S. Don't lose faith. I know how frustrating and disappointing it can be. But you'll get there!
Wishing you the best and sending you positive energy! Blessed be!


----------



## Elphaba

With my son, I had no symptoms at all (other than AF not turning up obviously). I know that doesn't really answer the question but I just wanted to give people hope that even if they don't have x, y or z symptoms and don't 'feel' pregnant, you still might be!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

NMichMomma said:


> Going off my last pregnancy, JUST LIKE PMS!! Seriously!:witch:! Cramps, extreme moodswings, I was thirsty a lot, I had a heavy feeling in my lower gut -but that is very normal with pms too! I was emotional at times other times I felt Awesome!
> 
> Since my first pregnancy I am very intune with my body. Early pregnancy symptoms AND PMS go hand in hand. I have thought on a few occasions that I was pg and AF showed up anyways!:sad2: So I wait patiently until she is supposed to show(and then some as I am PCOS and my cycles are LONNG!) before I even consider taking a hpt test. Sad, but true. :nope:
> 
> Good Luck. I hope others answer. Everyone is different. I will say that most women on here are hypersensitive to what their bodies are going through, more so then when not TTC. We will over analyze every symptom, twinge, speck of blood etc. Just is through my observations KWIM? Good Luck!!!

Im so glad you said that! That gives me so much hope :D I thought i was out cause I was spotting PMS symptoms everywhere I turned.


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Jozilyn said:


> Jozilyn said:
> 
> 
> [QUMyOTE=JamieLoves;17774147]
> 
> 
> Jozilyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamieLoves said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to know symptoms that resulted in pregnancy,care to share? :bfp:
> 
> So happy for you! I can't wait til I get mine! Best wishes for you and the baby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant lol I wish I was,I was just asking if anyone who got pregnant would share their early symptomsClick to expand...
> 
> My symptoms were firstly sleep deprivation then I sleeped for 10+ hours and still felt tired. Then were heart burn...or so I thought. I had to sleep with pillows under my back to not throw up. But with the pillows I was fine ( thanks gravity). And lastly was the beast pain.out came at the end of my 2 wk wait. But it came on like a ton of bricks. They were so tender and felt so heavy. They were most sore on the lateral side.Click to expand...

P.S. Don't lose faith. I know how frustrating and disappointing it can be. But you'll get there!
Wishing you the best and sending you positive energy! Blessed be![/QUOTE]

HEY! Just noticed your "Blessed Be" and thought I would say hi lol :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

I agree tht my sx were just like pms! Sore bbs and very tired and crampy... also had an increase in cm...other than that its really hard to tell the diff!


----------



## kammy23

just shows my af turned up after all my symptoms blehhhh xx :dust:


----------



## JamieLoves

7dpo today!! 6 days left now I have more days done then to go!


----------



## hopeinfaith01

Hello, I am currently 8dpo and have been feeling terrible AF cramps and it seems to me that my nipples only are sensitive.....last night it also looked like I might have a reallllllyyyy small glitter of nipple discharge (TMI - sorry).....back ache is killing me though!!!!

I am on a clomid cycle, as my OBGYN diagnosed Insulin Resistance with me - but no PCOS.....I had avery impressive follicles on my CD10...so now the 2 ww is killing me.....fEels like AF will arive any second. Normally my entire boob is sensitive.....now it is just the nipple. I can't help to think that it is way to early for any simptoms?

Anyone with some advise? Or experiences to help me calm down?


----------



## Randizzle

Hey there. I just got my clear BFP last night. I can tell you there were some sure signs that made me take a test! 
1. Week of O and week after I kept cramping. I NEVER have cramps that long. They're 1-2 days around O and then 2-3 days before AF. 
2. My boobs got sore. Then, this past Saturday, they were extremely sore all day. It went away the next day. 
3. My back hurt the entire TWW. 
4. I would randomly get cold symptoms for a few hours and they would go away. 
5. My teeth were SUPER SENSITIVE the week before my BFP. 
6. VIVID dreams
7. Upset stomach - not really wanting to eat

This was our 2nd month of trying for #2. I've used Preseed and digital OPKs for both pregnancies.


----------

